# starting small distribution bussiness of natural/healthcare pruducts



## Cocoluvv (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,

IM looking to start a very small natural health and beauty distribution to few stores/ farmers markets in Dubai.
I have noticed that the license fees or trade license/visa's are very expensive especially for the small operation that I would like to start. Any suggestions? 
A friend had said something about dubbizel and finding a freelance person? Where the fee is very cheap...is this accurate? And suggestions or info will be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You need to post this in the Dubai forum.


----------

